# RUBs / Really Useful Boxes!



## Asha

Thought I'd post some info on RUBs here for any newbies who have no idea what the rest of us are on about!!

*RUB = Really Useful Box... a brand name for a plastic tub with lockable handles.*

Website is here:
Go Shopping - Really Useful Boxes - Full Range

They come in a range of sizes... 50 litre size being the most useful for adult corn snakes and royal pythons. 5L or 9L sizes are useful for hatchling snakes. There are no rules on what sizes you MUST get of course.

*50L box:*









Or, if you want the same sort of size but with some more height (great if you want some small branches inside) - go for a *64L* which is the same dimensions as a 50L, but taller:










For even MORE height, there's an 84L option... again same size as 50L but lots taller. I actually have my corn in one of these as he's a pretty big boy... and the tub was only £16 from Staples!

*84L:*










*NEW PRODUCT! *
Recently a new tub has come out, a whopper at 145L... haven't seen these in person yet so can't advise what species they could accommodate? Anyone else care to post about these??
*
145L:*










*Benefits*:
Lockable lids - so very secure
Lightweight plastic
Easy to make ventilation holes (use a drill, soldering iron, or heated metal skewer)
Good for keeping humidity
Raised bottom, works very well with a heatmat underneath
Cheaper than 'proper' vivariums
Saves space (handy for breeders)
*Where to buy*:
Staples
Argos (50L is £10)
Woolworths (stock some of the smaller sizes, good for younger snakes/hatchlings)
Maplins (stock some of the smaller sizes)
Macro (I'm sure I've seen someone mention seeing them in Macro?)
Really Useful website: Go Shopping - Really Useful Boxes - Full Range
Google them, I'm sure other places will come up!!
Check out the sticky thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/newbie-advice/112026-how-house-your-first-snake.html for some pictures of a corn snake housed in a RUB.
There's lots of other pics about too, but if anyone cares to post more here I'm sure it will be useful!


*RACKS*

A RUB rack, is basically a shelving system for multiple occupants - very handy for those of us with larger collections or imminent baby snakes! There are quite a few professional 'RACKS' on the market... actual racks are quite expensive and usually come as complete setups (with heating/thermostats) and with sliding lidless tubs for convenience. Not all of us can afford these though... so creating shelving for multiple Really Useful Boxes is usually the hobbyist's alternative.

These aren't my pictures as I haven't made one yet... just a few I've saved from other RFUK members as I thought they were cool - if yours speak up! 
And of course, anyone else who has pics please post them too!!


----------



## Shadow_Eyed

Nice one Asha :no1: If you can get some RUB heating/rack advice on here, this would make a great sticky : victory:


----------



## Asha

Done!


----------



## Asha

My corn snake RUB... this is an 84L RUB from Staples (he's a big adult male) which cost £16.99. This is really only a temporary home for him, as I'll have a spare 4ft viv for him once I build new vivs for my boas.



















He spends most of his time in the warm hide... but there's also the cork/wood hide on the cooler side for him too. For a big corn he uses the branch quite often too!


----------



## jamie-c

this has got to be stickied good thread asha: victory:


----------



## claralouise

yeh thread hun, i agree shud be made sticky lol


----------



## Lawson85

Great thread Im going to use RUBs for the first time this week for some new arrivals for quarantine this has really helped me Thanks


----------



## Asha

Missed out heating info!

*HEATING*:

As mentioned above, heat mats work very well with RUBs. Putting a polystyrene sheet underneath, heat mat on this, and RUB on top works very effectively too.

Heat mat should be placed under a RUB, not inside - and should cover roughly 1/3 to half of the viv floor.... this is to provide a warm end and a cool end.
Heat mat should always be plugged into a thermostat (on/off mat stat, or pulse prop) to regulate temps. You will need to make a hole big enough for the thermostat probe - this can then be placed inside the RUB.

Do not just set the desired temp on the thermostat and expect it to be correct - you will need to monitor the temps using a good, preferably DIGITAL thermometer (the other types are rubbish!)
Fiddle with the thermostat, and keep checking the thermometer until your desired temps are achieved and maintained.

See the caresheets section Care Sheets - Reptile Forums UK for specific temperature requirements of the species you are housing.


*VENTILATION:*

The number of air holes you make for ventilation is entirely up to you. I like to place them at either end of the RUB, right in the middle, and a few rows in the lid. Add more gradually if humidity is too high.

Others find it easier to cut an entire square out at either end of the RUB, and cover with mesh/plastic grids. Some people just make them where the natural RUB 'dimples' are placed on the tubs.

Just try not to make too many!


----------



## htf666

With snakes that require humidity I find that the boxes have enough ventilation around the lid without drilling holes. If drilling holes I always drill the lids not the sides,(I use 5 and 9 litre boxes as hide boxes with a 50 mm hole) as you can buy spare lids off the site and use them for any excess hatchlings.Harry


----------



## Asha

Also, there have been a few reports of young corn snakes getting their heads stuck in the narrow gap around the lid of RUBs and dying. Not a huge risk, but a risk nonetheless.

For a simple method of fixing this problem - see this thread: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/87181-rub-s-converting.html


----------



## exoticsandtropics

very good page and great details


----------



## Asha

anyone else with pics of RUBs in use?


----------



## Michelle G

Great thread very helpful as getting a corn snake soon...and poss a royal python in the future! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## xclairex

Other reptiles as well as snakes can be kept inside RUBs.

For a leopard gecko for example a 18L or preferably a 33L RUB should be used and can house 1-2 adult leos, i have just purchased 2 33L RUBs from Staples to house leopard geckos


----------



## Michelle G

All this is great amo to throw at the OH when he says - we cant afford anymore because the set up(viv) is to expensive! 
:lol2:


----------



## spend_day

xclairex said:


> Other reptiles as well as snakes can be kept inside RUBs.
> 
> For a leopard gecko for example a 18L or preferably a 33L RUB should be used and can house 1-2 adult leos, i have just purchased 2 33L RUBs from Staples to house leopard geckos



surely there a bit small for leos???? i thought they needed like more like 2'x1'x1' (i might be wrong im more of a phib person)


----------



## Paulios

here are a couple of pictures of my RUB setup for my hoggie its an 18L


















for ventilation i drilled holes in the sides where the little lumps are and then drilled a bigger hole in the top for the thermostat probe to go in.


----------



## xclairex

spend_day said:


> surely there a bit small for leos???? i thought they needed like more like 2'x1'x1' (i might be wrong im more of a phib person)


Not at all they are huge, bigger in width than the viv she had before not as high but they dont use much height. 33L seems to be a perfect size some people do keep them in smaller but i like giving her space


----------



## amphib-fan1990

great thread i keep my big common snapper in a 84L RUB and he is happy as larry!


----------



## skeeter86

my o8 royal is in a 35l rub and is doing fine, they are a good investment you can get them at macro on special at the mo 3 for £25.


----------



## Michelle G

Dont tell me that i will need to find something to fill them all!:lol2:
Do you find they keep the heat well (well better than glass anyway) Our house can get a little chilly in the winter and my leo is in an exo terra tank which we found was getting abit to cold in the winter with just a heat mat so had to get a lamp in there.


----------



## Montage_Morphs

One of my RUB racks, I have another shorter one with 18ltrs and a couple of stacks of vivs.

All the gaps have a 64ltr in them now instead of the 50 as I prefer to give the corns/boas/black milk some height.


----------



## skeeter86

Michelle G said:


> Dont tell me that i will need to find something to fill them all!:lol2:
> Do you find they keep the heat well (well better than glass anyway) Our house can get a little chilly in the winter and my leo is in an exo terra tank which we found was getting abit to cold in the winter with just a heat mat so had to get a lamp in there.



had no probs to date only just started keeping snakes in the rubs but have always used other tubs and they have been great with keeping the temp right.


----------



## xclairex

Michelle G said:


> Dont tell me that i will need to find something to fill them all!:lol2:
> Do you find they keep the heat well (well better than glass anyway) Our house can get a little chilly in the winter and my leo is in an exo terra tank which we found was getting abit to cold in the winter with just a heat mat so had to get a lamp in there.


Im not sure only just got one today but i know a lot of people that use them so they must hold the heat well i think 

and the 33L RUB is pretty much 2 foot by 1 ft not sure about height but think its around 15inch?


----------



## spend_day

xclairex said:


> Im not sure only just got one today but i know a lot of people that use them so they must hold the heat well i think
> 
> and the 33L RUB is pretty much 2 foot by 1 ft not sure about height but think its around 15inch?



....... you sure its 33L cause a box that size would hold somewhere between 60 - 70 ltrs my 64ltr rub is just over 2'x1'x1' thats why i originally questioned its size for a leo

where do people get the shelving for rub from i cant find anything of the right size anywhere


----------



## desertgecko

Thank you for this topic!! I've been wanting to get some RUB's to start a rack for when I hopefully start getting baby leos. And to also house some adults. I understand how to set them up in the boxes but I've noticed not many people use lights. I realise reps like leos don't NEED lighting but I what about a temp gradient from day to night? Is this not really needed? I've always kept leos in wooden vivs with a heatmat and light. At night the light goes off and have just the heatmat. Do you just keep the same temps all the time or do you use a day/night stat thingy to adjust the day/night temps? Sorry this is a lengthy post!!


----------



## skeeter86

xclairex said:


> Im not sure only just got one today but i know a lot of people that use them so they must hold the heat well i think
> 
> and the 33L RUB is pretty much 2 foot by 1 ft not sure about height but think its around 15inch?



i use 35l rub's and they are 12 high by 14 wide by 17 long (inches)


----------



## pankthesnake

spend_day said:


> ....... you sure its 33L cause a box that size would hold somewhere between 60 - 70 ltrs my 64ltr rub is just over 2'x1'x1' thats why i originally questioned its size for a leo
> 
> where do people get the shelving for rub from i cant find anything of the right size anywhere


33L, 50L, 64L & 84L RUB's all have the same floor dimensions, it's only the height that's different.

The size of the 33L is 710mm x 440mm x 165mm (27.95" x 17.32" x 6.5")


----------



## snickers

I think RUBs are fantastic for snakes. I'm hoping they bring out a 5*2*2 one soon:lol2: It would be perfect fro my carpets


----------



## toyah

This is our 64l rack for adult corns.










All the boxes are front opening, which allows maximum use of the height and also means I don't have to move boxes forward or off the rack to get into them!


----------



## skeeter86

toyah said:


> This is our 64l rack for adult corns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the boxes are front opening, which allows maximum use of the height and also means I don't have to move boxes forward or off the rack to get into them!


what sort of heating do you use as there is no, bottoms on the rack?


----------



## toyah

skeeter86 said:


> what sort of heating do you use as there is no, bottoms on the rack?


The rack comes with slots on each level in which a piece of wood sits, and on the wood there are heat mats so there is a good heat gradient from back to front.


----------



## xclairex

spend_day said:


> ....... you sure its 33L cause a box that size would hold somewhere between 60 - 70 ltrs my 64ltr rub is just over 2'x1'x1' thats why i originally questioned its size for a leo
> 
> where do people get the shelving for rub from i cant find anything of the right size anywhere


Yeh its sitting on top of my 2ft vivs and is the same length and width just not as high, ill get some pictures to upload


----------



## Siman

spend_day said:


> ....... you sure its 33L cause a box that size would hold somewhere between 60 - 70 ltrs my 64ltr rub is just over 2'x1'x1' thats why i originally questioned its size for a leo
> 
> where do people get the shelving for rub from i cant find anything of the right size anywhere


Its internal measurements are: 60.5 x 37 x 14.5cm
24.2" x 14.8" x 5.8"
2ft x 1ft x .5ft


----------



## xclairex

Heres my leo RUB  on top of a 2ft viv










Inside is lots of space:










33L:


----------



## ZeusCorn

Does the plastic not melt?


----------



## xclairex

ZeusCorn said:


> Does the plastic not melt?


Nope, on the bottom it says for temps up to.. summit really high over 100F i remember it saying 100 summit i think, i just cant turn it upside down right now lol


----------



## ZeusCorn

Mine has wheels does that matter?


----------



## Asha

ZeusCorn said:


> Mine has wheels does that matter?


Is it a Really Useful Tub, or another kind of plastic tub? I haven't seen any RUBs with wheels?

The benefit of RUBs is the locking handles mainly, so good to help prevent escapes. With most other types of RUBs you need to put a nice heavy weight on top, especially if the lids can be pushed off by occupants.

That said, I think underbed storage boxes with wheels on usually only have the wheels on the outside, which are separated by plastic anyway (so still a good solid tub overall). I can just imagine the wheel grooves would decrease your floor space a little and mean you need to arrange hides/water bowls/decor etc around them?


----------



## start-up

Some great looking racks and tubs there. Only have the one RUB at the moment which is holding my new 08 Amel stripe. Currently staying on a cheap ikea bookcase thing that we bought to furnish out the new flat but one of the two that we have may find itself becoming a rack :whistling2:










Edit: fixing pic


----------



## Joe1507

This is a really good post! - is that a tort in second pic of the rack thingy.


----------



## TnJ

Just wanted to say this is a great thread and has helped me loads in figureing out how and where to put my leos when i get them.

Thank you


----------



## Elmodfz

Finally I understand what a RUB is lol.

So these things really work? My royal is fussy sod when it comes to temperatures and eating, I may consider getting a couple of these when I go to Uni as I dont fancy carting 2x 3ft vivs to where ever I end up lol.


----------



## Meko

you'll have to consider getting some when you go to uni as halls don't allow animals so you'll need something you can hide.


----------



## AshMashMash

Elmodfz said:


> I may consider getting a couple of these when I go to Uni as I dont fancy carting 2x 3ft vivs to where ever I end up lol.


Yep, I've done the same. Makes it a lot easier, though I am still currently moving the corns viv, a 3ft. Plus, as meko said, hiding them is much easier, as I found out on Friday


----------



## CharlieT247

*Dimensions and prices for 145ltr RUB*

145l RUB dimensions

710mm x 545mm x 400mm
28inch x 21.5inch x 15.7inch

Purchase with the Really Useful Website at £31.49 including VAT

Go Shopping - Really Useful Boxes - 145 litre Really Useful Box

Just gotta justify spending £30 on a plastic box :whistling2:


----------



## calsmum22

hi great thread, i finally know what a rub is but you have put me in a dilemma as i was having a viv but know the rub's appeals to me. i havent decided what size corn i want yet, so can you tell me how many litres i should get for a baby, a 2year old and 5ft long corn thanks
:blush:


----------



## eeji

this is my home made stack of 50L RUBs for my corns..........


----------



## Baby_DJ

really good thread, i no what RUB stands for lol =]


----------



## blackdragon

eeji said:


> this is my home made stack of 50L RUBs for my corns..........


 thats a really good stack how tall is it and how much did it cost you to make ?


----------



## eeji

blackdragon said:


> thats a really good stack how tall is it and how much did it cost you to make ?


thanks  its 8' tall, and was the price of 2 8'x4' sheets of mdf from B&Q. :2thumb:


----------



## blackdragon

eeji said:


> thanks  its 8' tall, and was the price of 2 8'x4' sheets of mdf from B&Q. :2thumb:


thanks :2thumb:


----------



## csh

*dont buy cheap ones*

as above my frind went out and bought a cheap and nasty rub very thin plastic trrying to put holes in was dificult and the lid snapped now he know syou get what you pay for and im best getting them next time


----------



## GazEmm

I'm going to make 2 racks at the end of this month for holding RUB's. Its getting a bit out of control in my bedroom at the moment with wooden vivs!!

First one is for some boa's but they will soon grow out of RUB's and im struggling to find any larger plastic tubs...anyone got any suggestions?

Second is for some leopard gecko's, think i'll make it 4 RUB's high and aim for a breeding group of about 2.4. The, in a few months time then ill make a 3rd rack ready for hatchlings next year :flrt:

I'm crap at DIY mind so not sure how good my racks will come out. I'll do a step-by-step guide so it if comes out alright i can put a thread up on it...watch this space :lol2:


----------



## dusty cricket

this thread is awesome! been a pleasure reading.


----------



## danoc2005

great thread
rub's are getting more and more popular!


----------



## Nodders

Couple of questions . After reading up as much as possible before getting a snake , I've read snakes need certain basking temps , surely heat mats alone don't reach those temps . How does that work . And without it costing an absolute fortune how do those of you with those stacks get all your mats on stats ? dont they cost like £30-£40 each without the mats which would make a proffesional one cheaper . 
New to this so any help would be appreciated thanks .


----------



## Tarn~Totty

Ive really enjoyed reading this thread, thank you for sharing the info :2thumb:

Question - What size rub could be used to house a full grown Royal? I would want to leave plenty of room in it for the snake to have free movement, and plenty of stuff (wood, hides etc)to do inside too!

Thanks for the help in advance : victory:


----------



## PrincessBlondie

GREAT thread full of loads of helpful information & tips!! :2thumb:


----------



## Meko

Nodders said:


> Couple of questions . After reading up as much as possible before getting a snake , I've read snakes need certain basking temps , surely heat mats alone don't reach those temps . How does that work . And without it costing an absolute fortune how do those of you with those stacks get all your mats on stats ? dont they cost like £30-£40 each without the mats which would make a proffesional one cheaper .
> New to this so any help would be appreciated thanks .


the right sized heat mat will give the right heat on the floor.

use more than one mat on a stat or use heat cable



Tarn~Totty said:


> Ive really enjoyed reading this thread, thank you for sharing the info :2thumb:
> 
> Question - What size rub could be used to house a full grown Royal? I would want to leave plenty of room in it for the snake to have free movement, and plenty of stuff (wood, hides etc)to do inside too!
> 
> Thanks for the help in advance : victory:


fully grown royal - 32ltr for low height. 50ltre, most common size, then there's the 64ltr and 84ltr which have the same floor space as the 32ltr and 50ltr but more height


----------



## Antw23uk

50ltr for my CB07 royal who weighs just under 940g. He comes out all the time, I think he appreciates the stimulation but i try and put items in the RUB to keep him stimulated.








I add this 5ltr with moss in the cool end when his eyes go blue and once shed it comes out.









9ltr RUB for my newest addition my CF09 royal. 'Log' hide in the cool end will have moss added when he goes into shed. First pic is without plant which coverers the whole thing for that extra bit of seclusion which im 100% confident royals need.
















:2thumb:


----------



## kelboy

Only a Yorkshireman could come up with such a belter of a product!


----------



## Tarn~Totty

Meko said:


> fully grown royal - 32ltr for low height. 50ltre, most common size, then there's the 64ltr and 84ltr which have the same floor space as the 32ltr and 50ltr but more height


Thank you, Meko, for the answer : victory:

Ant....your RUB's look well cool :2thumb: Just the sort of thing I ment, thank you for posting those pics up!!


----------



## Antw23uk

Tarn~Totty said:


> Ant....your RUB's look well cool :2thumb: Just the sort of thing I ment, thank you for posting those pics up!!


Always a pleasure ... never a chore :flrt:

I was so against RUB's before joining this forum and to a certain extent i still am. I think they are great for housing snakes BUT i think its cruel to just put them in a RUB with a bit of news paper and a water bowl ..... what life is that? If we 'must' keep these animals in captivity then its our duty and responsibility (no matter how many snakes you have) to ensure they are stimulated with hides, plants and a change of scenery by adding new things to it etc. : victory:
Some great looking RUB's and rack systems all :notworthy:


----------



## PrincessBlondie

Really helpful thread!:notworthy:


----------



## bigmac

*hi*

hi i have used many different sizes of these tubs and they are grate for all most any reptile easly converted for your reptiles and good for bugs to there just great tubs


----------



## danoc2005

sticky :2thumb:


----------



## Snake-Assault

nice post. I wasn't sure what it actually stood for (however I knew what they were) 
Great pics and everything too  :no1:


----------



## tronsmith

I got my 64l RUB last night for my 3 ft corn. I also bought 2 flower pots (one square and short and one circular and tall) to use as hides. They fit nicely and once decorated look very nice. One of the pots came with a lid thing so that's his water bowl. 
It's a great set up and cost under £20!

This thread needed a bump as it's very helpful! : victory:


----------



## SamSam14

Are using RUBs really no worse than using vivs?

Cos I'm considering getting another leo and putting it in a RUB, but im just concerned about quality of life and all that.


----------



## Montage_Morphs

Modified 35ltr RUB. You can do just about anything to these brilliant wee boxes!


----------



## ashbosh

SamSam14 said:


> Are using RUBs really no worse than using vivs?
> 
> Cos I'm considering getting another leo and putting it in a RUB, but im just concerned about quality of life and all that.


had geckos in them for years, and they thrived!


----------



## My_SnAkE_rUlEs

i got a 09 royal in a 64litre, will post pictures one day =]


----------



## Fozz

I used these back when I kept geckos..... Not 'RUBS' though......
I used to get really strong 4ft ones from B&Q for about £20, I'm pretty sure you still can still get them actually......


----------



## VW_Rick

Has anyone tried the transparent green ones? Can these be bought in shops to save the £12 posting fee? I need one for my jeuvenile iguana for when i'm back at home for christmas.


----------



## dusty cricket

really useful boxes can be bought from 'staples' the stationary shop, they do most of the range.: victory:


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery

Montage_Morphs said:


> Modified 35ltr RUB. You can do just about anything to these brilliant wee boxes!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 wow, thats great:2thumb:


----------



## Matt_Wall

Montage_Morphs said:


> Modified 35ltr RUB. You can do just about anything to these brilliant wee boxes!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image



Matt Wall, currently 100% impressed! :2thumb:


----------



## Alway's Royals & Leo's

image

Where can you buy those plastic hides from?


----------



## Nodders

Montage_Morphs said:


> Modified 35ltr RUB. You can do just about anything to these brilliant wee boxes!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Okay Elle fess up . 

I want step by step instructions how these were modified and all the tools required :2thumb:


----------



## Joey Boi

hey guys,
great thread, i got my 2 50l RUBs delived the other day and stood one of them on top of my beardy viv. about an hour later i came back to find the floor has raised slightly. will this happen with a heat mat underneath and has this happeren to anyone elso. i have just spent quite a bit on these boxes and just dont want to be dissopointed. The bottom does say the max temp is 80c which is really high as for a leo (what they are for) only need 30c - 34c. I havent measured the temp of the top of my beary viv but it is right where the heat bulb is underneath, that is where it has risen.
Please help me as soon as possible
much appreciated Joe


----------



## Joey Boi

Bump up


----------



## eeji

what temperature do you get on top of the beardie viv? :gasp:

maybe you need a reflector inside to keep the heat inside


----------



## bigmac

dont worry about that dude they are all good and it wont do much more than that lol


----------



## squishynut

good thread, was about to start a new one asking for help about this kind of thing but this has answered all my questions.
cheers for all the input.
P.S. great lookin setups!


----------



## scarletspy

This is a great thread! I actually know what people are talking about when they mention RUBs now.

I've read that people are keeping leopard geckos in RUBs. Would they be okay for cresties? What kind of size would you recommend for both babies (a couple of months old) and adults?


----------



## Meko

RUBs aren't really tall enough for cresties.


----------



## Symonster

Great thread: victory:


----------



## Tiger Lily

Antw23uk said:


> I was so against RUB's before joining this forum and to a certain extent i still am. I think they are great for housing snakes BUT i think its cruel to just put them in a RUB with a bit of news paper and a water bowl ..... what life is that? If we 'must' keep these animals in captivity then its our duty and responsibility (no matter how many snakes you have) to ensure they are stimulated with hides, plants and a change of scenery by adding new things to it etc. : victory:
> Some great looking RUB's and rack systems all :notworthy:


I completely agree with you. This thread is very impressive and even has me considering RUBs to house some leos/corns. However i think if you are planning on housing reptiles in such a budget accomodation you have the responsibility to ensure it is as natural and well equiped as a vivarium would be. The problem i have is, i want to gain experience with reptiles, yet the cost of vivariums are pretty expensive. However i still feel that if i was to use RUBS, it would be on a temporary basis.The only time i think RUBS are more appropriate than vivs is for breeding/housing hatchlings.

Kate


----------



## marcjwebb

*heating*

i have just got a royal python im using a rub but its not getting hot enough ive got lucky reptile thermo control 2 thermostat with a built in thermometer the heat mat is a microclimate 21w is this not enough please help.

cheers dean


----------



## Meko

I used 11x11 14watt heat mats with 50ltr RUBs with no problems but we'd need more information.

All we know is you have a RUB, a heat mate, a thermostat and a thermometer.. how have you got it set up?

what size RUB?
where is the thermostat probe?
where's the thermometer probe?
how much substrate?
where about's is the heatmat? on the side or under it, etc


----------



## marcjwebb

*heating*

its a 32ltr rub about inch to inch alf thick substrate the thermometer and thermostat is the same probe its built in 2gether and its in the middle bout half way up the heatmat is underneath about a 3rd

cheers


----------



## Meko

two possible causes..

1 - put the thermometer and the thermostat probe on the substrate as that's where your royal is. Heatmats don't heat the air so if you're measuring the temperature half way up the side of the RUB you're not measuring it where the snake is. It's a bit like standing on an electric blanket, your feet will be a lot warmer than your knees and you're measuring the temperature around knee height.

2 - the depth of the substrate. The heat at the bottom of the RUB is going to be a lot hotter than the heat at the top, so if your royal digs down to the bottom of the RUB it could be too warm. The heat from the heat mat has to fight it's way through the substrate to get to your snake... and then even further up to get to the probes.


What i'd do is: take out the substrate (put it into another tub or something) and use kitchen roll, put the probes on top of the kitchen roll so you're measuring the heat with only a few mm between the heat mat. Once you're confident you can get the required heat with the RUB and that heat mat, start putting the substrate back in but not as deep to start with. Just play about till you know you've got it how you want it and can get the right heat.


----------



## deano198888

*heating*

its a 24 not 32 sorry ive just put the probe on the substrate but i fort the whole point of a thermistat is to regulate the whole rubs temp


----------



## Meko

a heat mat doesn't heat the full area though. With anything else you use it to regulate the viv temperature but with a heat mat it pretty much just heats where it is.


----------



## deano198888

*heating*

ive got it sorted thanks for your help


----------



## minidaz123

Just came accross this thread .... i now know what you all mean when you mention RUBs :2thumb:

Some very handy posts, pics and info.

I was actually thinking of how to get my Hognose viv to fit in a slightly smaller location ( bookcase racking ), and now i think i might have found the answer ... and alot cheaper than buying a brand new wooden viv :mrgreen:

Daz


----------



## Spencer95

can a kingsnake live in a rub?


----------



## RedDragon619

i know that ppl have posted allready but here is afew of mine





And this is what my hachling spider will go in on wednesday



Hope this helps.
there are more pics on my photobucket account, just click a pic and it will take u there :2thumb:


----------



## Kalouda

Another one of those people that didn't know what a RUB was, I actually thought people just hit the r instead of t to make tub...how wrong I was lol. Can leopard gecko's be housed in here? On a short term basis, I'm actually getting a desert kingsnake as well so would use a Rub for that. Like some members I'm not really for these RUBs as perm housing, just temp as I'm gonna be building a viv anyways.

Loving the set ups some have made, especially the modded one, top notch!


----------



## RedDragon619

Kalouda said:


> Another one of those people that didn't know what a RUB was, I actually thought people just hit the r instead of t to make tub...how wrong I was lol. Can leopard gecko's be housed in here? On a short term basis, I'm actually getting a desert kingsnake as well so would use a Rub for that. Like some members I'm not really for these RUBs as perm housing, just temp as I'm gonna be building a viv anyways.
> 
> Loving the set ups some have made, especially the modded one, top notch!


yes they can, i have two babys at the moment and there in a 9l RUB. they will go in a viv at somepoint but they will be cool in rubs as long as needed: victory:

hope this helps :2thumb:


----------



## _simon_

I converted to RUB's from vivs ages ago, saved a fortune with new housing. I also have a horned frog in a 50 litre and in the past kept a land crab in one.


----------



## verity123

i keep all my snakes in rubs at the moment they are all young. i have a royal that i put into a viv and she went off her food, as soon as i put her back in a rub she started eating again!


----------



## cardinalgrom

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/0175344/c_1/1|category_root|Home+and+furniture|14417894/c_2/3|14417894|Storage+and+shelving|14417975/c_3/4|cat_14417975|Storage+baskets+and+boxes|14417980.htm?_$ja=tsid:11527|cc:|prd:0175344|cat:home+%26+furniture+%3E+storage+and+shelving+%3E+storage+baskets+and+boxes


are these ones worth getting??


----------



## ShaggyKebab

Thanks for all entries in this thread its been very good for someone that is considering getting a royal.....like me

I have a few questions...please can someone answer.

At the moment I keep beardies but was looking into getting a royal, I am very interested in using rubs at least until my snake was fully grown.

My questions are,

What size do you usually get baby royal at?
What size of RUB would they need?
How long do they last in that size of RUB?
Do you then go right to the size you will house your adult in or are there stages?
So royals don't need lights (Heat + UVB)
Can you house adults in RUB's
Do you just set it out exactly the same as you would your viv

Last question.......honest!!!!

Are these boxes used because its better for the snake or cheaper for the owner?

Thanks for your help


----------



## RedDragon619

ShaggyKebab said:


> Thanks for all entries in this thread its been very good for someone that is considering getting a royal.....like me
> 
> I have a few questions...please can someone answer.
> 
> At the moment I keep beardies but was looking into getting a royal, I am very interested in using rubs at least until my snake was fully grown.
> 
> My questions are,
> 
> What size do you usually get baby royal at? normaly around 10inc long
> What size of RUB would they need? Start with a 9lt RUB
> How long do they last in that size of RUB? Mine was 4months when i moved her
> Do you then go right to the size you will house your adult in or are there stages? Stages
> So royals don't need lights (Heat + UVB) Nope, Heat Mat ON A STAT!!
> Can you house adults in RUB's Yes, 33lt RUBS
> Do you just set it out exactly the same as you would your viv Yes ish, iv posted a pic below
> 
> Last question.......honest!!!!
> 
> Are these boxes used because its better for the snake or cheaper for the owner?
> Both, royals like lil space, so nice and cramped they better they are, and will feed better to!
> 
> Thanks for your help


here is a pic or 2 of my RUBS

Hope this helps :2thumb:


----------



## RedDragon619

BTW in 2nd pic is a 4ft 5year old male royal (1350g ish)


----------



## ShaggyKebab

Thanks RED...... I like your style (direct&to the point), spot on...cheers


----------



## RedDragon619

ShaggyKebab said:


> Thanks RED...... I like your style (direct&to the point), spot on...cheers


best way to do it mate that way u know where u stand :whip:
dont mean to come across grumpy or anything just thought it would be best way to set it out :2thumb:


----------



## ShaggyKebab

i wasn't being sarcastic mate, i really appreciate the answers. i hate when you ask a question and you get 4 back and no answer. you just answer the questions..........straight to the point, breath of fresh air...........cheers

ps.. if you think of anything else that may help mate feel free to let me know your secrets, you must be doing something right your snakes look awesome.


----------



## RedDragon619

ShaggyKebab said:


> i wasn't being sarcastic mate, i really appreciate the answers. i hate when you ask a question and you get 4 back and no answer. you just answer the questions..........straight to the point, breath of fresh air...........cheers
> 
> ps.. if you think of anything else that may help mate feel free to let me know your secrets, you must be doing something right your snakes look awesome.


keep temps right, STATS are a must no matter what ANYONE says.
keep meals right size and feed to whats best for snake, my adults are fed ever 14 days this time of year, but my baby spider Royal (well 5months old) she is on every 7 days still as she is young and she will take every time lol
if u want to no anything else then feel free to PM me and i will do what i can.

im not on here much anymore so PM will b ur best bet

:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## ShaggyKebab

Thanks mate


----------



## ChelseaK

Brilliant thread! I'm new to snakes and have had my corn snake for a grand total of 3 days! It's in a large exo terra faun at the moment and i was planning on starting to save up for a glass or wooden viv but these are a brilliant idea! I really shouldn't have read this post though as once i get a flat with the fella i'm taking up the spare room with a big shelving unit and lots of these  He probably won't be too happy though but i'll have lots of snakes


----------



## catch and release

What a superb thread, thanks very much for taking the time to do this.


Kindest regards

catch and release


----------



## WJR1986

This article is fantastic and the work you guys have done is amazing! thank you. I had no idea corn snakes could be kept in tubs as I bought a 4 foot wooden Viv for mine! 

What temp do you set your thermostat to with the plastic tubs and is it on constant?


----------



## tinks30

I L <3 VE this thread!!!!


----------



## RedDragon619

WJR1986 said:


> This article is fantastic and the work you guys have done is amazing! thank you. I had no idea corn snakes could be kept in tubs as I bought a 4 foot wooden Viv for mine!
> 
> What temp do you set your thermostat to with the plastic tubs and is it on constant?


u need to play around as the temps printed on the stat dont always come out the same on the matt but my matts go from 30c to 32c and thats 24/7.

as the temps drop at night in ur home that will drop the temps in the cool end of ur RUB but thats fine, just keep the warm end at 31c/32c and ur royal will be a happy snakey


----------



## Reptilian.Shadow

Will get a piccie of my 9L Rubs later for my hatchies well there few months old but little none the less


----------



## Reptilian.Shadow

This is Vimto's RUB.










This is Whiskey & Brandy RUB


----------



## deadmansfinger

Here's my RUB rack. It holds 5x 70 litres and 3x 22 litres. Eventually all will be in 70 litres as they grow. I have 1 royal, 2 corns and 5 kings in them.


----------



## copey1975

Excellent thread was looking at getting a viv for my sons Garter 









as it's getting almost too big for this









saved me some money......best part is I have already got a 50L in the shed:2thumb:

Mark


----------



## keltic1666

I have a gorgeous Royal Python called Countess. When I first got her, back in Jan 2012, she was a great eater. Over the following weeks she became a little fussy and then refused to eat at all. I had her housed in a 2x1x1 wooden viv. 
 I transfered her to a smaller RUB which barely has room for a large hide and large water dish, then left her for a few days. I offered her a rat and she snatched it so fast I missed the strike and coil. I think I will stick to RUBs from now on as I struggled to keep the humidity high enough in the viv. I will upload some pics asap.


----------



## Slicer

keltic1666 said:


> I have a gorgeous Royal Python called Countess. When I first got her, back in Jan 2012, she was a great eater. Over the following weeks she became a little fussy and then refused to eat at all. I had her housed in a 2x1x1 wooden viv.
> I transfered her to a smaller RUB which barely has room for a large hide and large water dish, then left her for a few days. I offered her a rat and she snatched it so fast I missed the strike and coil. I think I will stick to RUBs from now on as I struggled to keep the humidity high enough in the viv. I will upload some pics asap.


I also had the same issue with one of mine, started out in a small rub, then moved to a wooden viv and refused to eat for ages. Put back in a larger rub and never missed a feed since even when blue


----------



## keltic1666

Countess Enjoying a large weaner rat...










Countess doing her impression of Popeye...









These were taken during her feeding on Monday 9th April. She is in a 12L boot box, which I borrowed off a friend. I have since bought her a 16L Crystal box from Tesco, punched some air holes in for here and taped the haet mat to the bottom and she loves it. Next purchase will be the next size up hide as she spills out of the sides of the medium now hehehe.


----------



## s3xy_sheep

*all royals*


----------



## RedDragon619

S3xy Sheep, i like the way you defrost the pray on the RUB, do you find that helps in getting them to take?


----------



## MrsSnake

great thread!
:2thumb:


----------



## Beenie

Sorry if its a stupid question but can Brazilian rainbow boa be housed in an RUB at all? If so what size and set up? And for how long?


----------



## Beenie

Never mind i figured it out lol 
 lol


----------



## SamuelMcAuley

Sorry to bring this back, but does anyone know of somewhere on the high street to buy lockable boxes?

Thanks


----------



## peter123

24,5 rub is good ? 

Wysane z mojego SM-G900F przy uyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Jamie XVX

Good for what?


----------



## Aaron123

Rub conversation 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------

